

Remind HN: The Perseid meteor shower peaks tonight - js2

The shower peaks late tonight (Aug 12) at 2 AM EDT (0600 GMT). A dark sky, lawn chairs, a thermos of tea, and enjoy the show.<p>The darker the sky the better. If you can make out the little dipper, you&#x27;re in pretty good shape.
======
js2
Oops, the date/time I wrote is confusing. It's technically 2 AM EDT on Aug
13th.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perseids](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perseids)

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/wp/...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/wp/2015/08/11/a-phenomenal-perseids-meteor-shower-peaks-this-week-heres-
how-to-watch/)

~~~
wrboyce
[http://time.is/0600_13_Aug_2015_in_UTC?Perseids+Peak](http://time.is/0600_13_Aug_2015_in_UTC?Perseids+Peak)

------
adambware
Dark Sky Finder for optimal viewing locations

[http://www.jshine.net/astronomy/dark_sky/](http://www.jshine.net/astronomy/dark_sky/)

------
daveloyall
Cloud cover forecast for the continental USA:
[http://graphical.weather.gov/supplementalpages/view_image.ph...](http://graphical.weather.gov/supplementalpages/view_image.php?image=../images/conus/Sky7_conus.png)

Or, an interactive version:
[http://graphical.weather.gov/sectors/conus.php?element=Sky](http://graphical.weather.gov/sectors/conus.php?element=Sky)

~~~
kzisme
That's really depressing :(

~~~
daveloyall
The blue is clear skies, the grey is clouds.

------
AlbertoGP
This page includes a browser-based planetarium in case you don't have KStars
etc. at hand today:

[https://in-the-sky.org/news.php?id=20150813_11_100](https://in-the-
sky.org/news.php?id=20150813_11_100)

------
deftnerd
I just moved to a mountain ridge in central Puerto Rico from Austin, TX. I've
been astonished that I can easily see the Milky Way. I look forward to
tonight!

------
BossHogg
If you're stuck indoors/in front of a screen, NASA will live stream starting
at 9pm Central (US) time. [http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-
msfc](http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-msfc)

------
boothead
Looks like the weather is going to be too overcast in the south of England :-(

------
Mc_Big_G
We layed out for about 45 min last night and only saw one, but it was pretty
huge and amazing. It even had a slight orange glow. It still doesn't beat the
one from 2 years ago but it was good.

------
ArekDymalski
I planned to watch them with my son tonight, but unfortunately here in Poznan,
Poland the sky is so cloudy that we won't see a single meteor.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
I saw 4 shooting stars (I prefer calling them that) on Monday night at roughly
midnight within about 2 minutes.

Would these have been connected to this?

~~~
kordless
It's typically 'window' on these showers, so maybe!

------
jsutton
Will you still be able to see many meteors if you're watching from within a
city?

~~~
js2
Depends on the city, but if you can't see the north star, you're not going to
see any but the brightest meteors.

Aside: I consider it a life skill to be able to find the north star. :-)

~~~
Amanjeev
> Aside: I consider it a life skill to be able to find the north star. :-)

This [http://www.diyreport.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/how-
to-f...](http://www.diyreport.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/how-to-find-the-
north-star.jpg) :-)

------
bbcbasic
Call me and try to wake me up

Sorry couldn't help it :-)

~~~
colinbartlett
[https://wakerupper.com](https://wakerupper.com)

~~~
bbcbasic
Thanks. It was a joke reference to an REM song, to which the title of the post
reminded me.

The way to wake me up is to call a payphone near the street on which I will be
sleeping :-)

------
asdfgtyuiohj
thanks! i got my CELESTRON FirstScope. word to hardware people.

~~~
selimthegrim
:o - I wish I still had my Questar Seven. Even a Celestron would be nice.

